# baldwin backlashers night tournaments 2015



## superchevy2 (Mar 6, 2015)

•	Little River Park, Lake Sinclair.
•	Hours: 6:00 PM – 1:00 AM
•	$50 per boat: Includes Big Fish: 80%Payback, 1 in 5.
•	Two anglers maximum per boat.
•	No alcohol allowed.
•	Five fish limit – .06 penalty per dead fish.
•	Dead fish penalty applies only to total weight, not to the big fish weight. 
•	Dead fish may not be culled. ( Ga. Law )
•	Short fish; more than 5 fish; or late check-in disqualifies team.
•	State Game and Fish laws will be observed.
•	All participants are subject to polygraph testing.
•	Any participant previously disqualified from any bass tournament is ineligible.


Tournament Dates: 
April 4
April 11
April   25
May      2
May     9
May     30
June      6
June  20
June  27                    
July   11
July   18                                        
  Aug 1 
Aug 8
Aug 15
Aug 29	         
 (**Sept 12) 
Registration begins at 5:00 PM for night tournaments.  
(** Open/Classic tournament): September 12, 6:00pm to 2:00am $100 per boat including Big Fish.  Payback: 70%, 1 in 5.

(Baldwin Backlashers Bass Club or individuals are released from any and all liabilities in the events.)


https://www.facebook.com/baldwinbacklashers


----------



## Gunny146 (Mar 6, 2015)

Awesome see y'all there.


----------



## superchevy2 (Mar 30, 2015)

starting this weekend!!!


----------



## Lilmac91 (Apr 5, 2015)

What won the tourny?


----------



## dirttracker84 (Apr 5, 2015)

this ^^ and what was total weight and big fish


----------

